# NJ theatre under renovation collapses



## derekleffew (Jan 4, 2011)

News story: Theater collapses in Cumberland County | 6abc.com
Theater's website: The Levoy Theatre


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet Jeezus!


----------



## CrazyTechie (Jan 4, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> Sweet Jeezus!


 I second that. What would have caused it to collapse like that?


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 4, 2011)

CrazyTechie said:


> I second that. What would have caused it to collapse like that?


The article said it had been partially demolished, then the crew was loosening an interior wall. What may have happen was by removing the interior wall, it allowed an exterior wall to flex too much and collapsed it. They may have incorrectly removed a bearing wall, but that is unlikely.


----------



## jstroming (Jan 4, 2011)

The construction workers did such a good job, they "brought the house down"! <snicker>


----------



## banjokeith (Jan 5, 2011)

I can just imagine the board meeting leading up to this...

"Well, we needed $10 million to go ahead with this renovation. We're $1.4 million short, and if we don't get started before the end of the year we're going to lose a ton of grant money... Does anyone have any ideas?

I know, let's use volunteer labor to do the demolition. I mean, it's just demo work - any person with a hammer and a prybar can do that. That should save us a million-plus easily!

Great idea Tom! All in favor.... the motion masses unanimously! Does anyone else have anything else before we adjourn?

Yeah, um the lobby in this place is so small, and if we could have a larger concession stand we could really bring in quite a bit more money. I was thinking, if we could move that wall at the back of the auditorium, like ten feet closer to the stage that would solve the problem.

Well, that's an interesting idea, but we already owe the architect a lot and....

Lets just have the volunteers do it, that way we don't need the architects to draw anything up.

Good idea!"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, I think that they might go a bit over budget.

Maybe they shouldn't have installed the chandalier for Phantom quite so early.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 5, 2011)

They may come in under budget. I expect it's cheaper to put up a new facade than it was going to be to build inside the existing stonework.


----------



## museav (Jan 6, 2011)

From the pictures and information on the theatre web site and the associated firm web sites it looks like they had an Architect and a General Contractor. It also appears as though the roof and major structure had actually already been completely replaced or repaired. So on the one hand it looks like this is likely a situation that the G.C.'s liability coverage and pocket will have to address. On the other hand, it also appears that the marketing of the project and subsequent funding was based on the historic significance of the venue and with the damage done, including the main facade apparently totally gone, that could be a factor.

I can easily see this being where most everyone other than the Contractor doesn't lose financially but it may also be a matter of starting over as far as the planning and funding of what will effectively be a completley new and likely very different project. It could also be interesting as apparently there are many other subtexts to the situation such as it being a joint public/private venture and an $8.5 million construction contract being awarded without a bid. That as a direct result of the collapse they are apparently going to have to tear down the building on one side and may have to make extensive repairs to the building on the other side may also factor in and I can see this dragging on in the courts for years. Just glad that no one was seriously injured.

Oh, and banjokeith, this was New Jersey. You don't touch anything without the appropriate Union being involved or you may become part of the building!


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 7, 2011)

whoops


----------



## venuetech (Jan 7, 2011)

Millville's Levoy Theatre collapses during renovation work - pressofAtlanticCity.com: Breaking News

additional photos and video of aftermath


----------



## banjokeith (Jan 7, 2011)

museav said:


> Oh, and banjokeith, this was New Jersey. You don't touch anything without the appropriate Union being involved or you may become part of the building!



As an avid Sopranos fan, I am not sure how I forgot about this fact


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has had the chance to read the History section on the theatre company's website, but it brings a somewhat sad perspective to this event. Seems that the theatre was plagued by several 'near misses' ever since the '40s, involving people who wanted to convert it in to retail space, turn it in to apartments or tear it down completely. 

The group that was under control of the facility and its renovation had apparently never used it and fought a long custody battle in order to acquire and rehabilitate the building. They hoped to be operational by the first quarter of 2011, but I guess that dream is on hold. I have my suspicions that even without the collapse, the theatre wouldn't have seen audiences until spring of 2011, but that's beside the point.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 9, 2011)

We have plenty of empty theatres in Detroit that they could come rehab. I think Ford Auditorium would benefit from being gutted and rebuilt.


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> We have plenty of empty theatres in Detroit that they could come rehab. I think Ford Auditorium would benefit from being gutted and rebuilt.



Man, I wish there was something like that here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area! I have a friend who managed a converted movie house-to-community theatre for 12 years before moving on due to the politics. We've been dreaming of starting a small theatre company together for years (I was his employee at one time) but there just isn't much out there, and building from scratch would take so much capitol (plus, just the idea of a restoration is a lot more intriguing and might get more public interest. Interest can = money).


----------

